# Woven triangular shawl in progress



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm weaving this shawl to enter in my county fair in September. The yarn is called Premier Flowers and it has these little flecks of yarn that I think will make this shawl very interesting. I must admit it's been a bit of a challenge because the yarn keeps getting caught on the little flecks, but I'm hoping it will be worth it. I'll post again when it's done.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is looking just great! I love the flecks.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so glad you found us show every one your amazing weaving. That will be a blue ribbon for sure. Are you still doing round weaving?


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes I am, love it too, just wish I had more time to craft ????


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a work in progress. Looks like it will be amazing. It makes me want to try something new.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I love it... And the designer yarn also. Intresting to see that one can make a shawl on a loom . What do you do with all the ends?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is one continuous pc I do believe. Patti will answer when she get a chance. She is amazing with her round loom and shawl looms She was the one that got me started on my peg looms she does not know it but I was amazed at one of her pictures she posted a long time ago then one came up for sale on kp so I bought it now I have made a lot of different ones from picture frames.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I've never seen weaving on an angle like that. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is a great start. The flecks will just make it pop!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all!!! And I had no idea I was an inspiration to you mama879. That makes me smile  And yes, it is woven in one continuous strand, when you do have to add a new skein you do it at the bottom and those ends become part of the fringe. I'll post when it's done


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

FABULOUS!!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I Can't wait to see it finished..be sure to post!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Fluteplayer7 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I've never seen weaving on an angle like that. I can't wait to see it finished!


Carol Leigh was the first to really develop and promote this type of loom. 
http://www.hillcreekfiberstudio.com/
You can weave a large square by weaving one triangle atop the other (you have to be careful not to catch the first triangle when weaving the second) and make it into a jacket. I think Carol Leigh sells that pattern. 
Actually you don't have to weave them atop of each other. I did because I was weaving a plaid and wanted them to match exactly.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Fluteplayer7 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I've never seen weaving on an angle like that. I can't wait to see it finished!


Ditto here, I'm quite amazed and fascinated! A winner for sure!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking very nice


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've finally finished the weaving of the shawl, and am now working on the fringe. I'll post one more time after I take it off of the loom.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is really pretty. It will take first prize for sure or even better. BEST IN SHOW.


----------

